# something new for my sticks



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I started using turquoise inlays in some sticks to hide defects,and make them a little more interesting to look at.I'm new at it so it'll take time to get it right every time.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking add to the stick. I saw video of a guy who does inlay with stones, I can't remember the exact vid but if you search on youtube for how to make a walking stick its the 3rd vid in a series of three.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It give the shank a little extra


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks good -- I did that once, and will probably try again. I want to try som other colors.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I think they'll look good when I get the process down.I also tried epoxy casting gel with color added to fill in cracks,it definitely has potential.


----------

